# Как правильно использовать меха?



## rapuk (14 Янв 2011)

Всем доброго времени суток! Недавно достался по наследству от дяди аккордеон Березка-2 (состояние вроде не плохое) до этого с этим инструментом дела не имел, играл только на гитаре дворовые песни. Начал обучение на этом довольно не простом инструменте, знакомых аккордеонистов нет, спросить не у кого, возникла не большая проблема, как правильно использовать меха? Дело в том что когда я играю основную мелодию на правой клавиатуре звук громкий, сочный, когда включается басовая партия, т.е. беру аккорды на левой клавиатуре, создается ощущение что воздуха в мехах как бы мало и основная мелодия на фоне басовых аккордов не слышна, понимаю свою неграмотность в этом вопросе, ощущение что воздух проходит только через левую часть, следовательно вопрос как правильно зажимать басовые аккорды (может не следует зажимать клавиши полностью), как правильно использовать меха (растягивать веерообразно?), может дело в самом аккордеоне и его нужно как-то настроить? Посоветуйте обучающую литературу.
Всем откликнувшимся огромное спасибо!


----------



## bombastic (14 Янв 2011)

ну для начала компрессия инструмента. если её нет, то и баланса никакого не будет.
бас нужно вести в линию, а аккорд в зависимости от штриха менять, естественно - роль аккомпанемента вторичная, аккорд в редких случаях может "вылезать" над мелодиеи, создавая ритмическую синкопу.


----------



## rapuk (14 Янв 2011)

Может я не понятно сформулировал свою проблему. Вообщем для примера зажимаю я ноту Ми второй октавы (правая клавиатура), сжимаю-разжимаю меха, нота звучит - громко, четко! Далее к примеру на левой клавиатуре зажимаю аккорд До-минор, нота Ми теперь практически не звучит, что при сжиме, что при разжиме (воздух проходит большей частью через левую часть). Так может у меня не правильная техника управления мехами, может бас не нужно полностью вдавливать (тогда он звучит как-то не внятно), или что-то с самим аккордеоном, что можно посмотреть, меха вроде целые, в чем причина? Спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (15 Янв 2011)

может компрессии нет (фильц либо поролон, лайка), может что-то с резонаторами, может мастика высохла и травит из-под кусков (планок голосовых), причин может быть масса. обратитесь к мастеру по ремонту баянов-аккордеонов в Вашем городе.


----------



## rapuk (15 Янв 2011)

Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## gerborisov (16 Янв 2011)

Аккордеон "Березка" по-моему, довести до ума невозможно.Хотите научиться играть - хотя бы - Вельтмейстер нужен.(можно попробовать произвести все вышеперечисленные манипуляции на нормальном инструменте и заметить разницу)


----------



## pikran (18 Янв 2011)

На правой клавиатуре открывается один клапан, а при нажатии слева открываются три-четыре клапана сразу, естественно звук громче. Слева бас и аккорд нужно вдавливать полностью, но попробуйте играть левой рукой стаккато, то есть делайте звук покороче, а правой рукой играйте аккордами.

Хотя не мешало бы проверить компрессию и просто заглянуть вовнутрь, там могут быть самые неожиданные сюрпризы.


----------



## GrigoryS (18 Янв 2011)

Хотелось бы вас поправить. нужно говорить не МЕХА а МЕХ! Однозначно на этот вопрос ответить не возможно, мех - это главный источник воздействия на звук на нашем инструменте, это наш - смычок.поэтому представляет болшую сложность и неудобства при его использовании, все это можно достигнуть благодаря длительному обучению и практике на инструменте!


----------

